# Winter care for Rabbits



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Just thinking ahead to those cold winter days and nights and wondered if anyone has any tips to keep buns nice and warm?

I guess the obvious things are to give plenty of straw and or hay and to cover the hutch - especially to keep the draughts out.

I think I saw some bun friendly hot water bottles (or something similar) - any good?
What did you do last winter when it was -20C? We are new to buns this year - don''t want them to suffer or worse. Any tips would be helpful.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Do u hav one of those hutch covers?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

plety of straw and hay is all they need. 

hutches kept well off the cold floor is always better and so is a friend to snuggle into, keep them out of direct drafts.

The hutch covers tend to make the inside of the hutch moldy as the water vapor cant escape and theirs not enough air flow

the snuggle safes are good but rabbits molt into a very thick winter coat and providing there not ill or very old then they shouldnt need one


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I tend to just make sure that there is a plentiful supply of hay to keep the buns warm and dont forget to check the water bottle carefully to make sure it hasnt frozen including the spout!

My bunnies have free run of a shed so i have given them 2 small hutches inside the shed that are permanently open that they can snuggle up in as well.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> plety of straw and hay is all they need.
> 
> hutches kept well off the cold floor is always better and so is a friend to snuggle into, keep them out of direct drafts.
> 
> ...


Yeah mine have each other for snuggles! I don't have a hutch cover but someone on here said they were good. So haven't had the moldy probs!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I give mine plenty of hay to snuggle into.

when nights are below 0C, I give them a snugglesafe heatpad so they can sit on something warm.

I cover the front of the hutch with a plastic sheet (to prevent rain getting in), and a duvet cover. 

My rabbits did very well with this last year during the cold snap.


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks all for replies - looks like plenty of hay and/or straw, a cover to keep the wind out and a snuggle safe for the really cold days and nights.

Their hutch is off the floor and I found a great web site which suggests making a box to fit inside their sleeping part - just a bit smaller so that you can stuff hay down the gap to act as extra insulation. I think the link was from scatch and newton's web page.

Let's hope this winter is not too cold - do they like a quick run around in the snow?


----------

